# Xpose by Christina Aguilera



## Beauty Star (Feb 3, 2006)

I remember reading that someone on here had smelled it before. I was wondering if whoever that was or anyone else who has smelled it before can describe the scent. Or even better, what are the notes to the her perfume (or body spray). I'm so curious.


----------



## Janelleleo (Feb 3, 2006)

I didn't even know she had a perfume coming out! I kind of hate celebrity fragrances but I really like her and I'm interested in hearing how it smells.


----------



## Beauty Star (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah she released it last year or in 2004, not too sure but this is what it looks like...






















Appearently it comes in 3 different scent. I just wanna know if its spicy or floral, strong or light. Like I said before I read on here that someone got to smell it before.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm the one who's has smelled the pink and purple one but they're body sprays not sure how close they are to the actual perfume my guess it that the perfume would be a bit stronger, my SIL is the one that has them. I liked the purple one the best but I'm sooooooooo sorry I am the worst at describing smells and wouldn't be any help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would love to get them but they're not available in the US.


----------



## Janelleleo (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

  I would love to get them but they're not available in the US.  
 
Aaah. That explains why I haven't seen them around. When I go on holiday I'll have to seek these out to get a sniff. I'm always intrigued by the celebrity products that are in other countries, there's quite a range of them.

These actually reminds me of the Spice Girls body spray I had as a kid


----------



## xSazx (Feb 6, 2006)

theres a yellow one now too;
http://www.christinamultimedia.com/p...&subcatID=6440

i really wanna smell them.


----------



## user2 (Feb 15, 2006)

Oooohhh ! I want tooo!!

I read that it's out in the UK and Greece!


----------



## Beauty Star (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey ya'll I found them. They sound good.

*XPose Desire (turquoise) - described as light, fruity, floral - includes musk, patchouli, and vanilla

XPose Passion (pink) - described as fresh - includes tangerine, lime, bergamot, and pink peppercorns

XPose Glamour (purple) - described as light, fresh, floral - jasmine, freesia, violet, and fruits*

I'd love to try Desire or Glamour. Passion for summer.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Apr 30, 2006)

if yall search on ebay and change your search options to include all countries (ie non-english speaking) there might be some results. i havent tried it in a while, but every now and again there's someone from poland sellin a bottle or two, but i dont know how much youre willin to dish out, cuz ppl charge an arm and a leg since its not available in the us


----------

